# Phone phobia at work.



## pbjsamm

I abhor answering the phone at work and it's gotten to the point that I have my phone set so that all calls automatically go to voicemail. I was prompted to do this as I was sick of being at everyone's beckon call and allowing them to interrupt my work every second. While I notice I'm more efficient and able to accomplish much more throughout the day than I would if I were answering every single call that came through, I am a bit fearful of other coworkers and/or my boss catching on to this and being reprimanded for it. Then there's my fear of speaking on the phone at work in general....

Anytime the phone rings at work, I freak out inside and major panic sets in; it's awful. I literally stress about phone calls the entire work day. Even when it's not ringing, I'm dreading the fact that it will. The reasons I have such intense phone phobia at work are as follows: a) there are several coworkers around and I can't shake the feeling that they are listening to and judging my every word b) my mind races to the point that I have difficulty communicating in a relaxed, articulate manner (because my coworkers are around I can sense them listening and this annoys me and detracts from my focus on the call at hand) c) I hate being yelled at and/or berated which tends to be a regular occurrence in my line of work (I know this wouldn't be an issue if my coworkers weren't around d) I hate interruptions as noted above and would much rather return a call after listening to a message in which a person clearly outlines what is needed e) It's like these callers sense my anxiety and take advantage of it by lashing out at me. My anxiety makes it so I'm on the defensive and I can't think straight during the call. It literally makes me cringe just thinking about it. If there were a way to get over this dread of speaking on the phone at work permanently, my life would be so much better. 

Can anyone assist me with getting over this?


----------



## original

I hate talking on the phone at work too. I'm def in the wrong job as I have to answer all incoming calls but most of the time they are just asking to speak to someone so that's not too bad. How about alternating your voice mail times. Maybe answer the phone in the morning then put it direct to voice mail later to give yourself a break. I know when I have to make calls for some reason I'm more comfortable doing it when done people aren't in the room or when people are already chatting so feel like they won't be listening to me.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Neddy123

I am actually ok on the phone at work.

But personally i hate it. I'd rather text or e-mail someone....


----------

